# Kung Fu Quest - Wudang Episode 1 English subtitles



## Xue Sheng (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Blaze Dragon (Feb 19, 2014)

I thought this was awesome! I know it's an old post, but I saw this video last year and thought it was incredible. This guy actually has it so you can go to China and train with him. You pay room and board, food and classes. You can go for a month or a year, what ever you like. I want to go


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 20, 2014)

Ah,  to be young and have the money to go to China to train, that would be a wonderful experience.


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Feb 21, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> Ah,  to be young and have the money to go to China to train, that would be a wonderful experience.



never too late 

I don't have the money right now, but one can dream


----------

